# Billing a 99024 to insurance companies



## KRYSTAL8 (Aug 7, 2008)

We have been recently told to bill insurance companies a 99024 for post operative E&M so that the *insurance companies* have a record of post op visits. Is this reguired? Does anyone do this now? Is there a "legal" requirement?


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't believe there's a "legal" obligation for this.  We enter this information into our system, but a claim doesn't go out.  We use it for statistical information only.  I know of some offices that don't even enter it into their billing system.


----------



## mbort (Aug 7, 2008)

We use it for statistical info as well.  I dont actually do the filing of our electronic claims, but if I remember right, when I did, we would get errors because of the "zero" dollar amount so we had to set those claims to not go out.  Someone that actually does the electronic billing may have some insight on this as well.


----------



## JillT1 (Aug 7, 2008)

KRYSTAL8 said:


> We have been recently told to bill insurance companies a 99024 for post operative E&M so that the *insurance companies* have a record of post op visits. Is this reguired? Does anyone do this now? Is there a "legal" requirement?



As a payer, we don't want to see those claims come in. It just takes up space in our computer system and we don't pay on them anyway. We don't really need to follow post-op visits. I would save your time and stamps. Hope that help


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi,
It is required to give 99024 as some insurance payers face problems with follow up visits during post-operative management. Diagnosis code V67.00 must also be given to this CPT.


----------



## mmelcam (Aug 8, 2008)

Is there somewhere I can find this in writing. I have been doing coding and billing for over 10 years and have never sent a 99024 claim to an insurance company. Is this something new?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 8, 2008)

*99024 for statistical use only*

As JillT1 mentioned, I can't imagine any insurance company wanting to post all these no-charge visits/claims.  

We do instruct our physicians to "bill" this code. This is so that when we reconcile each day's clinic schedule against the charge sheets, every visit is accounted for. The 99024 visits are entered in our system but no claim is sent out. We use it strictly for statistical purposes.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## CamaMG08 (Sep 1, 2009)

I am fairly new to orthopedic coding. For Years I worked in Pulmonary in which the dr's performed bronch's nothing major. When coding Post-operative vists.... are xrays, injections etc included in the global package. From what I have seen the previous biller NOT CODER had been submitting charges for these services. When claims are processed I show co pays ded etc being applied to charges and am not sure if we can bill the pt for this. >?>>??>>>??>>? 
UNSURE where should I go for helpful links and information. 
thanks, 
MG


----------



## JSYLVAIN (Sep 1, 2009)

Worked in Ortho in the past. All x-rays, injections were billable during global fracture care. Some insurance companies have copays attached to x-rays now, so yes you would bill patient per EOB.


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree with JSYLVAIN.  X-rays and injections can be billed out.


----------



## nc_coder (Sep 23, 2009)

We also enter the 99024 with V67.00 for statistical purposes.  These are not billed out to the insurance.  If we were to try, it would be rejected for the 0 amount.  Unless this is something new due to PQRI, I have never heard of a company wanting this.  We have accidentally sent these claims before and they were denied.  Why spend the time and effort?


----------

